# Where can I find Brook?



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

Looking for a place close to catch my favorite fish -- the brook trout. I live in provo and have pretty much fished every water in Utah County. Willing to travel up to an hour or so distance, possibly farther. I know the obvious answer is The Uintas, but looking for something a bit closer. Fish size doesn't matter, just looking for some good aggressive brookies. 

If you don't want to post it, email me.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You should post this in the General fishing and questions section if you dont get many responses. I share your love for Brookies and around here there are many places to get em but none are very big. I will send you a PM!! Lets go fish sometime!


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

The lakes along the Wasatch front are good for small brookies. But they all require a hike. Try Silver, Silver Flat,and Pittsburg in American Fork Cyn. As well as Blanche, Florence, Lillian, and Catherine in Big Cottonwood. I haven't tried Red Pine and White Pine in Little Cottonwood, but I will bet that they are good also. You could also try the Payson Lakes.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Boulder Mountain is about 2 hours or so from that area, and the quality of the brook trout is a lot better than most places in the state. If nice brookies is what you're after, the Boulder is the place to be.


----------



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

nkunz said:


> The lakes along the Wasatch front are good for small brookies. But they all require a hike. Try Silver, Silver Flat,and Pittsburg in American Fork Cyn. As well as Blanche, Florence, Lillian, and Catherine in Big Cottonwood. I haven't tried Red Pine and White Pine in Little Cottonwood, but I will bet that they are good also. You could also try the Payson Lakes.


Yeah I've been dying to go to Lake Blanche, Lillian, and Florence, just as much for the views as the high lake fishing. Will hopefully try soon. Thanks for the reply,


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

nkunz said:


> The lakes along the Wasatch front are good for small brookies. But they all require a hike. Try Silver, Silver Flat,and Pittsburg in American Fork Cyn. As well as Blanche, Florence, Lillian, and Catherine in Big Cottonwood. I haven't tried *Red Pine and White Pine in Little Cottonwood*, but I will bet that they are good also. You could also try the Payson Lakes.


I am pretty sure these ones have been replaced with Cutts. I dont know that there are brookies left but thats what I have heard.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lakeicantrembrdaname:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Lakeicantrembrdaname:


How many people were fishing there?


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Lakeicantrembrdaname:


Well we need to do everything we can humanly do to help you remember!!!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nueces said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Lakeicantrembrdaname:
> ...


At least 4.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Not neccesarily- looks like these were not caught yesterday.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The fish are very nice. They are gilled and gutted, so the pic doesn't show how fat they really were.

8 years ago, or so, I took 4 guys from out east up there. We caught hundreds of brookies, 14 to 17 inches long. They wanted to take their legal limit out of there. I discouraged keeping the fish, but they insisted. I carried the fish out for them...........grrrr.

The lake is in the Uintas, no trail, sees 6 to 10 people a year.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Go to Payson Lake. The Big East Lake holds a lot of Brookies. 90% of the fish i pull out of there are decent sized brookies


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

honkerfool said:


> Go to Payson Lake. The Big East Lake holds a lot of Brookies. 90% of the fish i pull out of there are decent sized brookies


ditto that but also try maple lake its before the turn off for payson lakes. payson lakes had bigger ones this year for me


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> The fish are very nice. They are gilled and gutted, so the pic doesn't show how fat they really were.
> 
> 8 years ago, or so, I took 4 guys from out east up there. We caught hundreds of brookies, 14 to 17 inches long. They wanted to take their legal limit out of there. I discouraged keeping the fish, but they insisted. I carried the fish out for them...........grrrr.
> 
> The lake is in the Uintas, no trail, sees 6 to 10 people a year.


I hope this lake is in the Little East Fork of Blacks Fork where I'm heading the first week of September :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> I hope this lake is in the Little East Fork of Blacks Fork where I'm heading the first week of September :wink:


Stay outa there !! All that country is mine !! :evil:

You too Goob !! People will think they've spotted BigFoot !!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Guns and Flies":1w8z4qwl]
> I hope this lake is in the Little East Fork of Blacks Fork where I'm heading the first week of September :wink:


Stay outa there !! All that country is mine !! :evil:

You too Goob !! People will think they've spotted BigFoot !! [/quote:1w8z4qwl]

Bigfoot......What?

The first week of September???? That's odd.......The sheep are all herded up in the Little Fork of The East Fork that week.

What's up with that .45?

Be careful, I will be between the trailhead and the last tie-hack cabin pickin mushrooms that week and you know how I get when I'm pickin' mushrooms.


----------

